
Microsoft's Gazelle browser takes a radical path  - nreece
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10280270-56.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0
======
trezor
Funny how the news about the browser having to become more like a OS comes
from Microsoft about just the same time Google announces their own web-
tailored Linux distro.

I'll just assume this is a coincidence, but it seems Microsoft is (finally)
getting the whole appeal of the web-thing and is starting to move their focus
on providing solutions for the web, both client and server-side.

------
KazamaSmokers
I read that as "Montreal Gazette's radical browser". WTF.

------
cake
_In short, Wang says, the browser needs to act more like Windows does_

Please don't !

Considering the time it took them to have a somewhat secure Windows,
considering the poor usability of their security features : this would be a
disaster.

